# Help with wrinkles



## RaeLynn (Apr 15, 2006)

Hello,

I am going shopping tomorrow and wanted to know:

Does anyone know of anything that I could buy at *Dillards, Sears, Bath and Body, or Walmart* that work to get rid/prevent *wrinkles*. I have fine lines on my forehead and around my eyes.

I also wanted to know if anyone knows of any under *eye cream for dark circles* that is sold at any of these *stores* .

Thanks


----------



## eightthirty (Apr 15, 2006)

I have mild wrinkles, probably from my many years of smoking, but I've never searched for a product to correct the problem. I'd really love to learn about this, too!


----------



## patsluv (Apr 15, 2006)

I know Walmart has RoC and Neutrogena products that contain Retinol or Copper Peptides. I had used them before but didn't find them strong enough to get rid of deep wrinkles. They may help only if your lines are very fine.


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 15, 2006)

i heard neutrogena's anti-wrinkle cream is GREAT. i'm gonna purchase it soon. you can find it at walmart.

good luck!


----------



## senelips (Apr 15, 2006)

Have you guys ever thought of shopping for make up online instead of in drug stores? Lots of great products can't be bought in drug stores.I use SeneGence Anti-Aging skin cell renewal system . My skin looks great!


----------



## brachanam9 (Apr 15, 2006)

The Avon ANEW series ROCKS. Also, if you have a KOHLS nearby, try the "Good Skin" All Firm rebuilding serum with the All Firm Moisture cream. It's simply wonderful, reasonably priced and it WORKS! Also the smell is delicious - very calming and soothing.


----------



## Twinkles-TX (Apr 15, 2006)

I recommend Retinova / Renova for wrinkles. Also, Retin-A is very good but seems to irritate my skin more. You can't get it in the stores, though. You need a prescription or just order it online. There are plenty of good moisturizers at the stores you mentioned - I just don't think they correct wrinkles that are already there. Good luck!


----------



## jen19 (Apr 16, 2006)

ALPHA HYDROX!!

Walmart should have it, its one of the highest % of glycolic acid, WITH the proper ph levels to make it work, that you can buy w/o prescription...I've been using it for years and it reallly makes your skin much smoother.

Unfortunately, nothing other than plastic surgery will get rid of wrinkles, they are caused by genetics and sun damage, all you can do is maybe make them look less severe. And remember, tanning is the dumbest thing you can do if you are the least bit worried about aging your skin, so wear sunscreen all the time, especially when using aha's, they make your skin even more sensitve!


----------



## bizimom (Apr 16, 2006)

I couldn't get Alpha Hydrox at my Walmart I found it at Walgreens. At night I use ROC Deep Wrinkle Night Lotion. In the morning I use the Alpha Hydrox Souffle (12%). Once that gets in, I use Nuetrogenia Visably Firm with SPF 30. If your using these acids on your face GOT TO USE SUNSCENE!! I have been doing this for about a week and half, and the fine lines are deminishing! YIPPY:laughing: Leslie.


----------



## kaeisme (Apr 16, 2006)

Cool!


----------



## Aquilah (Apr 18, 2006)

I have deep creases/wrinkles, and I've tried Neutrogena Healthy Skin Intensive Eye Treatment for Deep Wrinkles. I used it for about a month, and it didn't do anything for me. I haven't found anything that's worked. I've tried MK, Avon, Neutrogena, and a few others without results. Here's a little something from Paula Begoun, The Cosmetics Cop. She's awesome... Blunt &amp; brutal, but good... You should check out her website (www.cosmeticscop.com), it's great with lots of product reviews, and she even has her own line of skin care and cosmetics products.

*Battle Plan for Wrinkles*

http://cosmeticscop.com/learn/article.asp?PAGETYPE=ART&amp;REFER=SKIN&amp;ID=12

*Dark Circles*

http://cosmeticscop.com/learn/article.asp?PAGETYPE=ART&amp;REFER=SKIN&amp;ID=110


----------



## RaeLynn (Apr 18, 2006)

I have thought about buying products online there are just so many to pick from I want to know I am buying something that works. Where do you buy SeneGence at?


----------



## RaeLynn (Apr 18, 2006)

There is a KOHLS nearby. I will check into this product.


----------



## RaeLynn (Apr 18, 2006)

This sounds like a product I would like to try. How much is it online?


----------



## RaeLynn (Apr 18, 2006)

Thanks for all the great product ideas!!! I have some products I am going to try. I love all the ideas everyone has posted. Thanks for the help. If you still have more products feel free to post them.


----------



## hissycat (Apr 18, 2006)

As far as online product lines, I like DHC a lot. I agree with the person who posted about Retin-A. It's brutal to get used to and isn't appropriate if you are planning to get pregnant and possibly if you're breastfeeding, but it WILL make your skin look fantastic (after making it look horrible).


----------



## hissycat (Apr 18, 2006)

Oh -- one more thing about the dark circles. Try a product with hydroquinone (I'm sure I butchered the spelling). It's a skin lightening agent. Obagi uses it in its "Clear" cream. A dermatologist could also write you a script for it. You can even mix it with Retin-A.


----------



## ArbonQueen (Apr 18, 2006)

xxspamxx


----------



## bizimom (Apr 18, 2006)

WOW!! That is dramatic! Do you have to buy the whole system to get those results? Can I buy just the face lotion?:icon_scratch: Leslie


----------



## ArbonQueen (Apr 18, 2006)

You can buy the face lotion but if you want that kind of result I suggest the RE9 lift. It is affordable and gives a temp lift for 6-8 hours and works on long term. If you want the full effect for permenent use then I suggest the whole system.

Ann Phelps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saja (Apr 18, 2006)

Tape a piece of string to each side fo your face, pull string and tie in back of head. Instant face lift......as long as you dont mind looking suprised all the time!!!(jk) :laughing:


----------



## ArbonQueen (Apr 18, 2006)

LOL! Too cute!

Ann Phelps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Aquilah (Apr 18, 2006)

Too funny!!! I wish it was that easy, without the look of surprise all the time *lmao*


----------



## bizimom (Apr 18, 2006)

Thank You Sweetie! I'll check it out. Leslie


----------



## ArbonQueen (Apr 18, 2006)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Great! Let me know if you have any other questions I can help with  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Ann Phelps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bizimom (Apr 20, 2006)

I am going to buy RE9 Lift for myself as part of my mothers day gift. You have to look good while you are chasing after the kids on any day! I'll let everyone know how it turned out for me. Thanks again. Leslie:satisfied:


----------



## ArbonQueen (Apr 20, 2006)

That's great, when you get it...hear are some tips...

Apply 1/2 face only so you can see, apply on neck, eye lids and apply upward, do not use alot at a time, apply to finger and do sections, I usually start at top of nose ...go under eye and up. Give yourself about 45 seconds to dry, find a well lit room, and look around eyes and at chin to compare. Look up when looking in mirror so you can see where the most dramatic differances are. Then do the other side!

This is what I call my life saver product  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I look good no matter were I go, no matter how little sleep I got, and no matter how far I drove  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Have fun with it!

Ann Phelps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bizimom (Apr 21, 2006)

Ann, right now I am using Alpha Hyrox in the morning with a sun screen. While using RE9 lift should I be using these products? In addition, I also have been using ROC anti -wrinkle night cream. I appreciate any advice.:eusa_whistle: Leslie.


----------



## ArbonQueen (Apr 21, 2006)

It will not cause any problem at all. Its focus is to lift. I have lots of Proactive users using the lifts. I always tell people use what works  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.

If you had decided to go with a wash from us, then I would have reccomend everything come from us because it pulls out impuritues which means you would add a chemical then pull a chemical and some have no problem doing this and never see a blemish, were others break out and have no choice. It is all about individual skin.

Ann Phelps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bizimom (Apr 21, 2006)

Thank You! I'm going to order it right now. Leslie


----------



## ArbonQueen (Apr 21, 2006)

Great! Thank you. Let me know if you have any other questions.

Ann Phelps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Salope (Apr 21, 2006)

Which product is this? I'm interested.


----------



## michele1980 (Apr 25, 2006)

Hi!

i'm using a natural product Anti-wrinkle Cream with Clay &lt;edited spam by mod&gt; which contains Clay, natural oils, wheat germs, Calendula, Rice extract, Ferulic acid, Avocado, Cacao butter, and vitamins A,E, and C. I red about the miraculous powers of clay before on the web and thought to give it a try. I am very satisfied with it and I use it also on the neck and decolletage.I try to take care of my skin, especially now when i'm around 30 ...:whistling:


----------



## shar (Jul 21, 2007)

Dark circles are caused by that nasty word aging, sun damage, heredity, allergies Concealer can help for the daytime. Hydroquinne 2% is good and skin care companies sell it as a bleaching cream. But the prescription of Hydroquinne 4% is better. Don't know if all insurance companies will pay for it. It might be considered a cosmetic treatment. Tri Luma is also very good. It takes six to eight weeks to work. There are skin care companies that advertise on Make-up Talk forum that you can check out also. Also peels and glycolic acids work well also.

Shar


----------



## kimford (Jul 23, 2007)

Alpha Derma CE is awesome. But you have to order online. It has helped my wrinkles and made my skin look firmer. tightened and much younger looking. It's the best wrinkle cream I've tried. I have tried so many drug store wrinkle creams and they just can't compare.


----------



## shar (Jul 29, 2007)

When you are selecting a eye cream or a glycolic acid to help your skin whether it be fine lines, wrinkles,discoloration, large pores, acne, blackheads, etc., that is not a prepscription drug, the ingredient should be listed in the top three ingredient listing on that product. That way you will know it will work so you can achieve great skin results

Shar


----------



## shar (Jul 29, 2007)

Also another thing you can think about is visiting the forums on MUT that paid to advertise their skin care products and cosmetics. Check out and see who has written reviews on them. E-mail that web-site company and see what they recommend in their product line.

Shar


----------



## chinadoll (Jul 30, 2007)

Loreal has good eye creams.


----------



## AlexisSimoneNYZ (May 11, 2011)

I have combination skin and always have mild-to-moderate sun spot issue on my cheeks....other than that, I have pretty great skin and happy with it. I purchased the pH Equilibrant Moisturizer from Made From Earth  - as I started to notice fine wrinkles around my lips, and decided to try a this Made From Earth  product. The texture of the pH Equilibrant Moisturizer is a lightweight cream and it is absorbed so quickly when you apply it. I used it for a good solid week, and was shocked by the result. Not only did it diminish all the fine lines, it also improve my overall complexion and my skin is much brighter.    I will def repurchase when I run out of it.


----------



## KitaRei (Jun 13, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Twinkles-TX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I recommend Retinova / Renova for wrinkles. Also, Retin-A is very good but seems to irritate my skin more. You can't get it in the stores, though. You need a prescription or just order it online. There are plenty of good moisturizers at the stores you mentioned - I just don't think they correct wrinkles that are already there. Good luck!



Where is a good site to order Retin-A online?  

I really want to try this.. I have fine lines around my eyes and on my forehead (hitting 30 this year ::cries:  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and I really want to try this, as nothing so far has worked for me.


----------



## paulspnao (Jun 14, 2011)

Unfortunately, nothing other than plastic surgery will get rid of wrinkles, they are caused by genetics and sun damage, and all you can do is maybe make them look less severe. And remember, tanning is the dumbest thing you can do if you are the least bit worried about aging your skin, so wear sunscreen all the time, especially when using aha's, they make your skin even more sensitive! I heard Neutrogenaâ€™s anti-wrinkle cream is GREAT. Iâ€™m gonna purchase it soon. You can find it at Wal-Mart. There are plenty of good moisturizers at the stores you mentioned - I just don't think they correct wrinkles that are already there. Good luck!


----------



## lifecellskin (Jun 14, 2011)

mix avocado oil, rose oil, olive oil in a container. and apply it on your skin. this help you to lift wrinkle.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## melissa5locks (Aug 9, 2011)

Im glad to know I'm not alone here...  Throughout my life (even my teenage years) I have always had a good complexion.  I mean, here and there I'd get a little breakout, but nothing to write home about.  For the most part, my adolescence was smooth sailing as far as my skin went...   I have talked about this with a few other women around my age (35-55) and we all came up with the idea that it may be a biological/hormonal change that occurs for women at this particular age.  There also may be a stress factor as we have a lot more to worry about and be responsible for than we did back then.   For my 40th birthday, my mom bought me a bottle of Made from Earth's Vitamin Enhanced Face Firming Serum, and after a few weeks, people were commenting that I looked less tired.  They even asked if I lost weight, been exercising or on vacation!    Since it works gradually over a few weeks, you notice a bit of difference yourself, but the people who don't see you that often really notice a dramatic change. Smaller wrinkles are smoothed out and disappear completely, while large ones get smaller.


----------

